# Cpt 73700



## hammonds77 (May 1, 2015)

Question does anyone have information if you can bill CPT code 73700 for ankle and foot CT twice one for ankle and one for foot?


----------



## PYeager (May 1, 2015)

*cpt 73700*

the info i have for Radiology billing code 73700 is only 1 per extremity per body side..... example==one ankle/foot RT permitted and one ankle/foot LT permitted.  can't bill separately for ankle and then foot same body side per and audit review. 

hope that helps!


----------



## hammonds77 (May 4, 2015)

Thank you, that is what I thought and was trying to explain to my doctors and administrator.  You wouldn't happen to have a link with the info so I have it in black and white?


----------



## mitchellde (May 4, 2015)

The explanation is within the code descriptor . It states CT lower extremity.  The foot and ankle together are the lower extremity.  You cannot separate the extremity into separate parts as the code description does not allow for that.


----------

